# eheim filter started to make noise



## Naws (Jan 5, 2009)

I have been running my eheim 2213 filter for about two moths not and it just started to get really loud. Its making a sort of grinding noise. 

What should I do to fix it, its starting to get really bad


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Naws said:


> I have been running my eheim 2213 filter for about two moths not and it just started to get really loud. Its making a sort of grinding noise.
> 
> What should I do to fix it, its starting to get really bad


Sounds like there is a problem with the impeller. Check to make sure it is in there the right way. It could also be that there is air in the system. Or there might be dirt where the impeller goes give it a good cleaning.

See if that helps


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

Did you do any maintenance on the 2213 during the two months?


----------



## Naws (Jan 5, 2009)

not really, I did have to remove it a couple times though

I forgot to mention that this is a used filter, the previous owner used it for a year. I cleaned out the inside and the pipes when I got it but i didnt take the top part apart.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

As mentioned, I would check for air in the system first. Then, failing to resolve the problem, I would investigate the impeller. If the pump unit on the 2213 is anything like the 2028 (I haven't had to service my 2213 yet, knock on wood), then the impeller should be relatively easy to service/clean. 

However, if the impeller needs to be replaced (i.e. is broken), then it may be quite pricey, and may be better to just buy a new 2213 (considering how cheap they are nowadays).


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Did you get a manual with yours if not you can find it here www.eheim.com look under downloads.


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

I find that my eheim makes a wierd grinding noise too after a power outtage. What you can do is take it apart and "carefully" remove the impeller shaft, its made out of ceramic. Take it apart and give it a good once over and clean it with some of your tanks water. Might as well do a water change while your at it I guess. Good Luck.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

If there are snails in the tank, the problem might be caused by little snails getting into the impeller area and/or intake hose. Regardless of what is causing the problem, I agree with the people who wrote above who suggested you need to take your filter apart and clean it. 

Handy filter cleaning tools: Q-tips, toothpicks, filter floss, old (but clean) towels, "snake" (brush on a long, flexible handle, for cleaning the tubes).


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

ive got a 2215 and anytime i have to do maintenance on it when i plug her back in i give it a couple of shakes and that gets all the air out, however it sounds like the impeller is going or gone, like the others have been saying give it a good cleaning and inspect for any debris


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

In some cases cleaning can actually bring out wear on shaft and impeller and make more noise. If it was run for 1 year shaft and impeller should be in good shape. Just take it apart and make sure nothing's stuck inside impeller chamber, like someone said a small snail or some hard bits can be stuck there unless something is broken. 

Air bubbles should disappear within few hours, they do make noise for a while.


----------



## Naws (Jan 5, 2009)

so I went to clean out the impeller and the shaft was broken,
however the problem is that I don't know if I broke it myself when opening it or if it was already broken. 

I need to know if I need to replace the whole impeller or just the shaft because the impeller costs $30 vs 10 for the shaft.

so is there any way to tell if the actual impeller is broken?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, you can visually examine it. It is common that shaft gets broken but impeller stays alive.

It is usually advised that you replace shaft together with impeller when you need to replace either one, just like replacing brake pad + rotor together. However, you can still get by with shaft change only, but you may hear some noise if there's significant wear.

Anyway, you can try changing shaft only first, and if you're not satisfied with performance (noise level) then you can try changing impeller. It should not damage shaft too much, even if impeller is worn out.

Make sure you replace rubber bushing on both ends that come with shaft.

At least with 2213 you have a choice of replacing one or another. They sell shaft + impeller combo only on 2215, which is very expensive.


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

conix67 said:


> In some cases cleaning can actually bring out wear on shaft and impeller and make more noise. If it was run for 1 year shaft and impeller should be in good shape. Just take it apart and make sure nothing's stuck inside impeller chamber, like someone said a small snail or some hard bits can be stuck there unless something is broken.
> 
> Air bubbles should disappear within few hours, they do make noise for a while.


Do what I did, since we can't see your equipment, I brought mine to Big Als and one of the staff really helped me out with it and I replaced my shaft. But yes, be very careful when you're takin it apart, the shaft is made with ceramic and is very fragile.


----------



## Naws (Jan 5, 2009)

I replaced the shaft and cleaned the impeller and now its back to working as it used to

thanks for the help


----------

